# Display repair?



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone have any idea how to fix the display on my 05 Rubicon? It's scratched up pretty good, is there any way to fix it?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I've heard of people using headlight repair kits on the displays before.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm gonna have to check that out. I was thinking of using some metal polish because I have heard some people using it to clean up plexi but wanted to see if anyone had any other ideas


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

36 bucks http://fiche.worldofpowersports.com/wps/showmodel.asp?Type=13&make=hondaatv&A=222&B=28


----------

